# feed dogs won't work



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Well wouldn't you know it, we're putting the house on the market on thursday. I need to finish one curtain for the bath room ( one is already done) and my sewing machine feed dogs will not grab the fabric and pull it back like it is supposed to do.

Any suggestions on what I might could do? If I bring it to get fixed you know it's going to be at least a week. Do they lend loaner machines at shops? How about renting one?

Or, could this be an easy fix? the internet doesn't say much at all about this problem.

tia for any advice you may have to give.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Were they working and just stopped during a sewing session?

Or - was it working, stop sewing, going doing other stuff, and then come back and it doesn't work.?

If the last, have you looked on the back to see if someone flipped a switch that makes them lower and not feed?

What type of machine? And do you have the manual, to check if the feeddogs will lower for free motion quilting, etc.

Angie


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The answer I got in my "repairs" thread worked to get my feed dogs back where they needed to be. I had switch them down and they didn't come back up when I switched them back up. The answer I got was hand turn the wheel a few turns and it worked.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

no, I already checked the feed dogs, they go up and down just fine, they just will not pull the fabric back, they just sit there. Strange isn't it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you cleaned out the bobbin area? Especially if a drop in flat type of bobbin casing? There could be too much lint causing problems.

Otherwise. I just don't know - wish you were closer, I'd loan you a machine.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Is the machine in any chance in reverse mode? On my 15 clone there's a lever you raise to reverse stitch. One day one of the kids raised it and i didn't realize it.....45 minutes later (and lots of grumbling) I found out the problem!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Stab in the dark here - check your stich length settings, maybe play with that knob/dial a bit...


----------

